# Beach Rocks



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I never would have even considered rocks from the beach in my tank until....I found the most awesome rocks at the oceanside the other day. 

I realize they could leach salt or whatever. But here's the thing. I won't be setting up my tank for a while. I live lakeside and so I put the beach stones in the lake and am going to leave them there for 3-4 months. Do you think this will make any difference? I could also boil them before using them to kill any critters from the "wild waters".

Has anyone ever used beach stone with OK results? Or does it depend on the rock?

Any suggestions? Is this generally a bad idea?
thanks,
penny


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i think its vinigar you can drop on rocks and if they fizz i would not use them in the tank. hopefully some one else will put their 2 cents in on what it is you can use to test them with but at the very least boil them befor using them to kill any thing bad that may be in the rock. a little salt wont hurt it is often used to help with new fish additions and help ease stress in fish


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I used alot of the beach rocks and most of the ADA rocks that I had and sell was from the beach anyway. Does yours looks like these?
































































and beach rock soak in the fresh water are okay and enough for, cause those salt water critters can not live in fresh water anyway. No need to boil, it is just over kill. One thing you need to do is after soaking in fresh water for a while you want to do some test like soak in new fresh water to see if the PH changes. Some rocks do get you high PH!!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I used aqua soil on my high PH rocks and it would get it down to 6.0


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Good idea, testing the pH. 
The rocks I found are super craggy. Not smooth at all. They were broken off from huge beachside stones, large enough to walk across. 

I'd post a pic but my camera's busted!
Thanks!
Any more comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------

